# Minimum Tool/Equip List for Newbie



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm a newbie in woodworking, and in the acquiring tools/equip phase. I look on Craigslist daily, looking for the big items I need (14" band saw, drill press, etc), however I often see stuff I think I could use, since my money is tight I need to prioritize to conserve money. Thus us newbies could use a minimum tools/equip list, showing the tools/equip but also with some sort of priority regarding acquiring. 

Below is a Minimum Tool & Equipment list for a starting Woodworking shop, the list was taken from benchmark20, be sure and read his intro on how tools were chosen for his list.

I think it would be good and helpful, for those WWT members who have been building cabinets, furniture, household wood projects, and wood art, over a long period of time to give their thoughts on this list. 

Please either add tools & equipment or take off something that isn't really used very much. Provide a one sentence to support your reasons.

There are 83 or 85 things on this list, lets attempt to get a top 30 items every shop should have.

Gang your help will be appreciated by many newbies...... like ME:thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is an aweful lot of tools to "Start" with. I know that when I started, I had the basics: Tape measure, straight edge, square, a couple of handsaws, drills, and a plane (though I really didn't know how to use it). My first purchase was a home version of a table saw. I then purchased other things when I could afford them, as I needed them. I occasionally would come across a good deal at garage sales/craigslist/ebay and purchase them if my funds allowed me to. I would buy some clamps if I had an extra few bucks everytime I went to the store. As far as router bits go, if you go and buy all the bits at once, that can get very pricey, and you may not need all of them. I buy them as I need them, and the cost is spread out over a long period of time.

The advantage of doing it this way is that you don't have to go into a huge debt to start a hobby, one that some people think they really want to do, but end up learning that there is a lot of patience needed to do nice work.

That is the way I have tackled it so far, and I don't have everything on that list, and it has worked for me.

Thats my 2 cents, for what its worth.

Fabian


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

What are you wanting to build? Cabinets? Boxes? Carvings? Turnings? 
You trying to tool up an entire shop? This info makes a huge difference. 
I made cabinets with a tape, square, skil saw , router, hammer, palm sander, drill, and a few clamps for years with good results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Three most important power tools for me:
Table saw, jointer, planer.
Next three:
Band saw, ROS, miter saw.
Next three:
Drill press, belt sander, compressor.

Three most important hand tools:
Accurate combination square, good chisels, hand planes (although I'm just now learning to use them).

All depends upon what you want to make.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

It's true most of us acquire or get our tools by the projects we build, if we don't have the tool/equip then we plan on buying it to accomplish that project or a future project.

Where I see such a list is two fold.
First should be the priorities, many people come to this forum with the idea they want to get started in wood working for a variety of reasons and want to know where to start on assembling the basics of tools & equipment. Thus the list I posted should have priorities assigned, although again many newbies (or oldies) make their decision by what project they want to accomplish at the moment.
2nd, is the more complete beginner's shop who wants to be able to accomplish most projects and is ready to do so, thus the larger overall list. Like I said I have this list in the back of my mind when going to garage sales, looking on Craigslist, or going to estate sales. An example is a router bit set, I want to find a decent set put together by a wood working enthusiast who bought quality stuff, but get his choice of bits at a real bargain, I am looking for a steal on a compressor then I will get the brad/nail guns to go with it (not on the list because you can get by without it).

The list isn't a must have, the list is an overview of some of the tools & equip that necessary to be ready to do a variety of projects.

My son a 1 year newly wed, and 1 year first time home owner, is starting wood working along with me because he wants to build stuff for their home. I bought my grizzly jointer a little over a month ago, and he questioned the purchase. Then he took a introduction to wood working class at UC Davis, after the 3rd week (they have them building cutting boards as a class project) he was over and we were in the garage looking at something I was working on. He runs his hand over the Grizzly jointer and said, "I didn't have any kind of appreciation of why you purchased that jointer, now that I have used one it really is nice to have and totally makes sense." My son is too busy in his career to do a lot of free time reading on wood working & equipment, so classes and lists work for him, I think it would be helpful to many.

Sawdustfactory has given me an Idea to split the list into 3 phases of acquisition, primary phase must have stuff, second tier things important to have, third tier should have but can can wait (depending on project).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been doing woodworking for many, many years and do not even have a good start on that list of tools.

George


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I have been doing woodworking for many, many years and do not even have a good start on that list of tools.
> George


George I understand, that list isn't my own I search for one and that is what I found. It is a starting point for discussion...

How about suggesting what is important, and we can refine the list.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*agree...almost*



sawdustfactory said:


> Three most important power tools for me:
> Table saw, jointer, planer.
> Next three:
> Band saw, ROS, miter saw.
> ...



Cabinets with sheet goods vs, furniture with glue-ups and joinery. 
I'm gonna say top 4: Table saw, Bandsaw, Jointer, Thickness Planer (a panel saw if making a lot of cabinets)
Next sanders of all types, belt, drum ROS, Dual drum
Then Routers and router table
Drill press, somethings just can't be done any other way.
Forstner bits, brad points, twist drills

Hand tools...depends on your style and what you are making, hand planes, chisels, 

I've been collection tools both hand and power since the age of 8, so I have just about everything on the list and then some.
I've always wanted a vertical mill, a wide belt sander, and an edge sander.
When I first saw the list I didn't even want to read it all.... too overwhelming. So there's my .02 $,  bill


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy smokes!
IMHO, that list is way too heavy on specialized tools (dovetail jigs, plug cutters) and light on basic tools.

1) Fire extinguishers- at least one big one.
2) As a general rule you always need one more clamp than you have.
3) You always need 10 more feet of extension cord than you have.
4) Good lighting is essential: I have 6 utility lamps (brooder type) and one twin halogen fixture I can move around the shop. That is in addition to the fixed overhead lighting.
5) A good portable lamp/flashlight for illuminating the dark recesses of say, the bandsaw.
6) Only one drill and a corded one at that? At least one, preferably two, cordless drills. And a corded drill.
7) Respirator, not a dust mask. Some wood dusts are toxic.
8) Real Irwin Vise Grips (not import knockoffs): get the combo set with needlenose, pipe jaw, and straight jaw. You'll thank me the first time you have to back out a broken screw or pull a headless nail.
9) A good air mover for ventilating the shop.
10) Unless you are tapping holes in metal, ditch the drill sets and buy individual bits- you only need a few popular sizes (I have thirty-year old drill bits in my metal shop that have never been used). Don't buy 'general purpose' drill bits- get wood boring bits.
11) A good first aid kit. You never know.

One other thing- the prices on this list seem all over the map from garage sale to Snap-On tool truck.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks like a "minimum" tool list for a fully stocked complete shop. They've listed every little detail imagineable. There's so much of that stuff that isn't _needed_ to start...much of which I still don't have or necessarily need.

I'd want a decent full size cast iron TS with a good blade, a router with some reasonable bits, planer, DP w/sanding drums, DC or shop vac, portable circ saw, cordless drill (and bit set), jigsaw, jack plane/block plane, basic chisels, combo square, clamps. I'd want a jointer but could get by without if necessary. BS can be added later, jigs can be made as needed. A basic pocket hole jig would be nice.


----------



## swmpman (Feb 28, 2010)

You say you are a newbie at woodworking. My questions is how new? Have you built anything yet? If not then I would start off with a circular saw and a handheld sander. Make a few small projects to make sure you like woodworking. I know its hard to believe but some people just don't like doing it. Most people only see the finished product and don't see all the work and time it took to build a project. If you decide that you like woodworking then it is time to start buying the bigger items. The way I did it was to think about what I wanted to build and purchase the tools needed to build it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you don't have a job that requires working Sat mornings, Garage/yard sales are great for tools. 

I have a fairly complete hobby shop, that except for the Ridgid oss, all of the stationary tools were bought used. 95% of the hand tools also.

Friday nite the Wife and I look at sale adds, and circle the ones that say things like, "tools", "Many tools", "Complete ww shop", etc.
If no tools are listed, we pick some others.
Sat morning, we look at the Sat. paper, then head out.
By noon, we are back home with the haul. 

Once you bring home, 2, Biesemeyer fence systems, for $1. (honest) or a Rigid oss, like new for $35 (bought after I spent $189 for a new one. Sold it for $135 so I could buy more tools) you will be hooked!
Woodworking magazines? How about 200+ mags for $5!

Here are a few other "teasers"
1. Delta belt disc sander - $15
2. Delta 1" x 42" belt sander - $15
3. Delta 14" band saw - $125
4. Craftsman ras' $35 - $75 (a few with great blades!
5. Red Star ras $20
6. Craftsman 1960's drill press $75
7. Stanley hand planes $5 - $15
8. 4, 60" Jorgenson Cabinetmaster clamps $80
9. Makita circular saw $15
10. Bosch jig saw $35
etc, etc, etc

Be aware, on rare occasions we strike out.

After you score some real nice keepers, and a few that you can resell and add to the tool fund, you will be hooked! The 2 biesemeyer fences, for $1 for both added $350 to my tool fund!


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention this Sat,s haul.
1 sheet of cabinet grade 3/4 ply. 3, 2' x 8' sheets of the same, and a few smaller pieces, all for $15.

A while ago, I bought 500 lineal feet of syp for $20. it's reclaimed wood, that was tongue nailed, so no holes in the surface.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Pirate said:


> I have a fairly complete hobby shop, that except for the Ridgid oss, all of the stationary tools were bought used. 95% of the hand tools also.


I am with you bro, almost everything I have purchased for tools & equip, the last 5 years has been used. CL is my friend and store. Not only have I purchased tools & equip, I have bought the last 3 vehicles we own off CL used all salvage, all worth about 30-40% more than I paid. I also get a lot of stuff off Ebay, however I usually only buy new stuff on Ebay at seriously low prices.

As for the list I am going to massage it based on the post above, hopefully developing some kind of useable reference guide for newbies like myself.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Don't get overwhelmed with this, just start making things with the tools you have. As time goes on you'll start to accumulate more tools and more knowledge. We've all been there before. Good luck. And welcome.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Did dude ever answer what he's building or did I miss that post ?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

The minimum equip/tool list isn't just for myself.

As for what I will be building,

2nd set of garage cabinets, bath vanity, wine rack, outdoor furniture, planters, bedroom table similar to nightstand but not, a bed frame & head board, a rocking horse for niece, pro style poker table, computer desk, shop tables/jigs/bench, etc. Eventually kitchen cabinets, is the short list.
At least that is the plan....

One good thing about buying used, not junk but good equipment that looks like new, is I can turn around and sell it at least for what I paid, and if I shop hard enough and find the real deals, even sell that equip at a profit. So even if my woodworking expectations/aspirations don't materialize I should be able to get back most of what I spent in getting equipped, if that is necessary.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Corbin3388 said:


> I made cabinets with a tape, square, skil saw , router, hammer, palm sander, drill, and a few clamps for years with good results.
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Add table saw,band and jig.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread turned out to be interesting.












 







.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> This thread turned out to be interesting..


That was a very good approach for creating such a list, well done Cman.

Maybe I should start another thread, and we do it your way. I could let this thread die a couple of weeks and then start again. I like the idea of the experienced members getting involved, their knowledge easily trumps my neophyte experience.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> That is an aweful lot of tools to "Start" with. I know that when I started, I had the basics: Tape measure, straight edge, square, a couple of handsaws, drills, and a plane... I then purchased other things when I could afford them, as I needed them... and the cost is spread out over a long period of time.


I agree with Fabian. Always ready to buy another tool when I need it, but hate to buy something that just sits and collects dust. Plus, the wife never notices (or at least, comments) on the occasional expenditure of a couple hundred $ for some shop need, but if I were to spend a couple thousand at once she might say something<G>...


----------

